# How did you consult you were a Furry to Friends/ Family?



## Clutch (Jan 7, 2010)

Just getting the heads up from other Furries who have already expericened this moment. Just wondering for my time to come when im old enough. Im only 15 now. Im very shy and all, so ya..

Discuss, and tell me what your Friends/ Family reacted to it?
Thanks!


----------



## quayza (Jan 7, 2010)

All my friend dont know but some do. That ones that do dont mind at all.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 7, 2010)

I haven't told anyone. Not because I'm afraid of what they'll say, but instead I just don't care what they think nor do I feel it is an important enough point to sit people down. This is an interest not a dramatically life changing experience.


However, if I did tell them, I believe the responses would vary from "What?" to "What?"


----------



## Beta_7x (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL!

My father almost murdered me. MY friends, surprisingly, a few of them were furries themselves and confessed to me when I told them. 

Don't worry too much, just have a back-up plan in your back pocket and you'll be fine.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 7, 2010)

For me, it's not that important. My parents don't know it and only a few of my friends (online friends, none IRL) know it.

It's really not THAT big of a deal.


----------



## quayza (Jan 7, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> I haven't told anyone. Not because I'm afraid of what they'll say, but instead I just don't care what they think nor do I feel it is an important enough point to sit people down. This is an interest not a dramatically life changing experience.
> 
> 
> However, if I did tell them, I believe the responses would vary from "What?" to "What?"



Could not of said it better myself.


----------



## Clutch (Jan 7, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> I haven't told anyone. Not because I'm afraid of what they'll say, but instead I just don't care what they think nor do I feel it is an important enough point to sit people down. This is an interest not a dramatically life changing experience.
> 
> 
> However, if I did tell them, I believe the responses would vary from "What?" to "What?"


 
I mite do the same thing, but if I did say something My Parents would pretty much say thats fine. It's just this shyness thats eating at me.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 7, 2010)

Uh, what?
"Consult" means to seek advice. Unless you were asking them HOW to be a proper furry... for whatever reason...

If you mean "confide," then I didn't bother to. Not because it bothers me, but just because it's unimportant.
If they ask me (which I think two have), sure, I'll tell them. I've even linked them to my FA gallery. 
But it's really not a big deal. Not in keeping it secret, and not "coming out."

There's nothing "special" about furfaggotry.

Unless you draw yourself getting raped by wolves with eight cocks.
Then you might want to keep that shit a secret, and I don't blame you.

But if you have nothing to be ashamed of, it's just "whatever." Another minor interest.


----------



## quayza (Jan 7, 2010)

People who don't need to now don't need to know. Telling them would only cause a lot of confusion and so on if they have a problem with it.


----------



## Aagh (Jan 7, 2010)

Im pritty sure if i tell any of my friends i would be the punchline of every joke for about 5 years. Not even sure if they know what a furry is. I dont even know what a furry is.


----------



## Aden (Jan 7, 2010)

Mom, dad, we need to have a talk

I...

..

I like to play Magic: the Gathering

*giant family cry-fest*


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 7, 2010)

S=/ 

Look, IMO, telling everyone that your a furry is ridiculous, and pretty much meaningless. 

I mean, IMO it's about as ridiculous as coming out to someone that you collect model airplanes. It's pointless. 

And plus, chances are, your parents have no idea what a furry is, and once you tell them, they will look up furries on Google, and guess what will come up? 

Yeah.


----------



## Clutch (Jan 7, 2010)

Im going take you guy's advice. Im not gonna come out nor tell anyone I come into contact with. Talking about it will make things worse I would say.


----------



## quayza (Jan 7, 2010)

Clutch said:


> Im going take you guy's advice. Im not gonna come out nor tell anyone I come into contact with. Talking about it will make things worse I would say.



Good call. Stick with other furs.
We will protect you


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 7, 2010)

The more I see these "coming out" threads for little teenage kiddies, the more I think it's some ploy to be able to pull the "YOURE A RACIST BIGOT!!!" card when they ask mommy and daddy to order them horse dildos over the net.

Seriously. That's the only reason I can think of.
Otherwise, I don't see why it's so goddamn important for the parents to know.
Like they make some celebration every time you take a shit.


----------



## Like_a_Fawx (Jan 7, 2010)

1 Life friend knows because I lost a bet to him and and to tell him something so I figured go big or go home.  He was fine with it.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 7, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> The more I see these "coming out" threads for little teenage kiddies, the more I think it's some ploy to be able to pull the "YOURE A RACIST BIGOT!!!" card when they ask mommy and daddy to order them horse dildos over the net.



That's...quite the interesting mental image...>_<

Maybe true in some cases, but meh. Teens will be teens.


----------



## quayza (Jan 7, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> That's...quite the interesting mental image...>_<
> 
> Maybe true in some cases, but meh. Teens will be teens.



Expect some weird yet funny shit^-^


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 7, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> That's...quite the interesting mental image...>_<
> 
> Maybe true in some cases, but meh. Teens will be teens.


It would be a less disturbing one if it didn't happen so much, though.

Internet, you hath broked my brain.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 7, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> It would be a less disturbing one if it didn't happen so much, though.
> 
> Internet, you hath broked my brain.



Logical, but again, it is what it is. They can have their fun.

I'll just be here in my corner.


----------



## quayza (Jan 7, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Logical, but again, it is what it is. They can have their fun.
> 
> I'll just be here in my corner.



Forget the corner. I gotta a guest house u can stay in XD^-^


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 7, 2010)

The more you treat it like something you have to "come out" with, the more people will think it's a big deal.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 7, 2010)

quayza said:


> Forget the corner. I gotta a guest house u can stay in XD^-^



I like that better.


----------



## Clutch (Jan 7, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> The more I see these "coming out" threads for little teenage kiddies, the more I think it's some ploy to be able to pull the "YOURE A RACIST BIGOT!!!" card when they ask mommy and daddy to order them horse dildos over the net.
> 
> Seriously. That's the only reason I can think of.
> Otherwise, I don't see why it's so goddamn important for the parents to know.
> Like they make some celebration every time you take a shit.


 
Sorry for the Inconvenience for these so called "Little Teenage Kiddie" Threads, but truthfuly I didn't know there were so many of these threads out there. My bad..


----------



## Attaman (Jan 7, 2010)

I do believe she may also be annoyed at the fact that so many people take their _hobby_ seriously enough to wonder how they should break the news to their parent.

Basically, when you ask yourself how to break out to your parents that you're a furry, ask yourself this as well:  How did you break out to your parents that you like to read?  Or that you like playing videogames?  That you enjoy swimming?  That you want to collect stamps? That you're a lumberjack?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 7, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I do believe she may also be annoyed at the fact that so many people take their _hobby_ seriously enough to wonder how they should break the news to their parent.
> 
> Basically, when you ask yourself how to break out to your parents that you're a furry, ask yourself this as well:  How did you break out to your parents that you like to read?  Or that you like playing videogames?  That you enjoy swimming?  That you want to collect stamps? That you're a lumberjack?


 
My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Ratte (Jan 7, 2010)

It's just a hobby.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 7, 2010)

Aden said:


> Mom, dad, we need to have a talk
> 
> I...
> 
> ...



*LMAO*  That's pretty much it.   



Clutch said:


> Sorry for the Inconvenience for these so called "Little Teenage Kiddie" Threads, but truthfuly I didn't know there were so many of these threads out there. My bad..



Meh, they should be used to it by now. Most on the forum here are still in highschool.The ones that are complaining about Kiddie Posts have just hit the age of curmudgeonry and are still in denial. 

Seriously though, as much as peole will bawww and tell me otherwise, Furry is NOT a lifestyle.  It's not something you're born with, unlike your skin colour or your sexual orientation.  Hell, even your religion is a choice!  I would no more tell my parents that I am Pagan than being a Fur.  They don't need to know.  But being fourteen you do have to be careful because you're living in your parent's house, not your own.  You still have to follow their rules and they either might think it's just a phase, or that you have an unholy obsession with team mascots :grin:   Either way, feel it out so that if it does come out that you're part of the fandom, then you'll know in advance how they will react and you can handle it.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 7, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I do believe she may also be annoyed at the fact that so many people take their _hobby_ seriously enough to wonder how they should break the news to their parent.
> 
> Basically, when you ask yourself how to break out to your parents that you're a furry, ask yourself this as well:  How did you break out to your parents that you like to read?  Or that you like playing videogames?  That you enjoy swimming?  That you want to collect stamps? That you're a lumberjack?


My point is this, and this exactly.

I don't care how many people make these threads. I've been in and out of so many "how you became furry" threads now, and haven't really cared.

It's just the matter of "This is so important, I MUST tell people about it. I must shout it from the hilltops. I am furry, and I AM PROUD!!!"

I don't exactly remember sitting my parents and / or my friends down for a serious discussion about how I like playing Metroid games, and making it a big deal about how I didn't want them to judge me.

I don't see why drawing, dressing up, or looking at art of cartoon animals is important enough to do so either.
It's called the furry *fandom* for a reason.


----------



## Azure (Jan 7, 2010)

Aden said:


> Mom, dad, we need to have a talk
> 
> I...
> 
> ...


Black Lotus Beta baby. *Used to play, then they fucked everything up with 5 COLOR DECKS*


----------



## Lobar (Jan 7, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Black Lotus Beta baby. *Used to play, then they fucked everything up with 5 COLOR DECKS*



The power climb in general has fucked everything up.  Last time I played my Suicide Black deck, which was well-built for it's era, the guy I was playing against was matching me power-for-power with his fancy new cards, without all the ridiculous drawbacks my cards had.  Things like a straight-up 5/3 for 1GG or something like that.  Utter bullshit.


----------



## WolfTailz (Jan 7, 2010)

ok so only a couple of my friends know I am a furry. I even have one that wants to buy me a collar. I guess it depends on who your friends are. I am 17. So I am a little older. I wont tell my parents cuz they cant stand me anymore cuz i'm not christian. So I dont think they would understand. Besides the fact that my step-dad is a racist, sexist, homophobic bastard. So I keep it kinda hidden. It is really up to you who you tell. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt. The people who will accept you for who you are are the people that matter.


----------



## Riley (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey.  Hey guys.  I think characters that are a cross between human and animal are kind of cool.  How dramatically life changing is <i>that</i>, huh?

I think all this trepidation about telling people is because of everything else that's attached to the word 'furry' now.  If you act like it's a huge, terrible ordeal, it will certainly become one.  If you feel an absolute need to tell people, don't use the word furry, just call them anthro characters or whatever.  It's not lying.


----------



## Gamelord567 (Jan 7, 2010)

It's not really a drastic thing. If someone asks I'll say yeah, but if you don't it's really no their buisness. Unless you want to tell someone just so that you know you're not the only person that knows just do it. If you have parents that are ok with it consider yourself lucky.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 7, 2010)

just told them they were like ok so the fuck what :/ dumb ass


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 7, 2010)

"Hey dad, can I get a ride to this convention?"

"Yeah sure whatever. Hey, why are all these people dressed in animal costumes?"

"Oh, it's a furry convention."

"okay sure, have fun."

Basically how it went.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 7, 2010)

Is it really that critical for people to know? 

I mean, if you feel it's that important as a part of your identity, why are you bothering hiding it?

I don't tell anyone because I am kinda embarassed, because I know most of the people I know would ask how I got into the fandom, and that's a rather awkward story...And then, people like my parents wouldn't really understand.

Generally, if you begin to feel the need to tell people, go ahead and do it. Not like much bad can happen if you do.


----------



## SlimtheHusky (Jan 7, 2010)

All of my friends know except family...


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Jan 8, 2010)

Its not a big deal, don't make it one.
All my friends know, just not my family.
My friends found out when I went to school wearing a collar, they asked why, I told them I was a furry, they said ok.
As for my family, they've pretty much given up on me because i'm not "an good christian" like them, so I just don't tell them.
Point being: don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## Ben (Jan 8, 2010)

If you feel the need to come out of the closet about what's supposed to be a mere hobby, then there's probably a severe issue with the way you're expressing interest in said hobby. 

You're young too, so I don't doubt you have some sort of mental issues. If anything, that's something you should talk with your family about, given that they won't deny having any part in contributing to them.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 8, 2010)

Clutch said:


> Just getting the heads up from other Furries who have already expericened this moment. Just wondering for my time to come when im old enough. Im only 15 now. Im very shy and all, so ya..
> 
> Discuss, and tell me what your Friends/ Family reacted to it?
> Thanks!


 
Don't even, don't even announce it, just let it seep in, wear things, say "oh, on this forum" if it has any relevation to the conversation, and just bring things normally, it doesn't have to be an announcement, and if someone asks, say yes


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 8, 2010)

i haven't told anyone yet. i don't think they will take it well.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 8, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Unless you draw yourself getting raped by wolves with eight cocks.
> Then you might want to keep that shit a secret, and I don't blame you.
> .




I must draw this now.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2010)

Fucking hell people are stupid.  





Zrcalo said:


> I must draw this now.



 OH FUCK DON'T DO THIS. Though the Mountain Dew fucking was funny... maybe you can pull it off?


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 8, 2010)

I didn't. Friends sort of found out on their own/me talking about it casually, none of them cared. Parents don't know but they wouldn't care either.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Fucking hell people are stupid.
> 
> OH FUCK DON'T DO THIS. Though the Mountain Dew fucking was funny... maybe you can pull it off?



I think I can. I think I can do this!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I think I can. I think I can do this!



GO THEN! GO MAKE THE INTERNETS PROUD!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> GO THEN! GO MAKE THE INTERNETS PROUD!



RULE 34 ON 8 COCKED WOLF FUCKING MY FURSONA!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> RULE 34 ON 8 COCKED WOLF FUCKING MY FURSONA!



GOGOGO!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 8, 2010)

anyway back to the thread. I feel I need to say this:







THERE IS NO FURRY CLOSET.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2010)

Also to answer the OP leave the most graphic furry smut on the floor/open on the computer and see how they react!


----------



## Runefox (Jan 8, 2010)

Please explain to me why telling your family/friends is necessary and a good idea.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 8, 2010)

it's not, they just want to be understood


----------



## OkamiOni (Jan 8, 2010)

All of my friends know and no one really cares, of coarse a good chunk of my friends are also furs. Parents don't know simply because they just wouldn't know what it is. My aunt knows, but she's like one of my best friends. Hell, I'm 23 now and just don't care who knows because it's just something I do. I don't see it being a really big deal for people to know, no reason to hide who you are.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 8, 2010)

because theres a possibility that it'll get out, or that sum1 will judge them


----------



## joey2joey (Jan 8, 2010)

I made these posts when I was young and stupid, and I regret them.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2010)

joey2joey said:


> Not over my cold lifeless body. I would kill myself if they found out.



EMO!


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 8, 2010)

joey2joey said:


> Not over my cold lifeless body. I would kill myself if they found out.


 
A bit of an overstatement or do you live in the more southern parts of America?



Heckler & Koch said:


> EMO!


 
second

also; sometimes emos are fucking annoying


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2010)

Mojotaian said:


> A bit of an overstatement or do you live in the more southern parts of America?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 fixed


----------



## joey2joey (Jan 8, 2010)

I made these posts when I was young and stupid, and I regret them.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 8, 2010)

What ho! Art thou attempting a shakespearean approach to this inconcievable situation!?

No need for your soldier honour die-by, kid... you're just another nerd like us, not the slightest bit badass... talk as normally as possible unless the situation warrants otherwise...


----------



## joey2joey (Jan 8, 2010)

I made these posts when I was young and stupid, and I regret them.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2010)

joey2joey said:


> It's easy, all you have to do is claim video games made you do it and then everybody acts as if Nintendo killed them.



Do this and I'll kill you. The videogame industry doesn't need any more dumbasses flipping out over it.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 8, 2010)

joey2joey said:


> It's easy, all you have to do is claim video games made you do it and then everybody acts as if Nintendo killed them.


 
What the fuck sort of an excuse is THAT!?!? Seriously, "Video games made me do it!" 

Dignity? WHAT DIGNITY!?



Heckler & Koch said:


> Do this and I'll kill you. The videogame industry doesn't need any more dumbasses flipping out over it.


 
they HAVE enough Achievement hunters as it is,


----------



## joey2joey (Jan 8, 2010)

I made these posts when I was young and stupid, and I regret them.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 8, 2010)

joey2joey said:


> Isn't that how GTA (who I stole that joke from btw) gets half its advertising from?


 
You're stealing jokes now, ok, i'm going to give you some advice...

KID, _STOP_, _*NOW*_


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 8, 2010)

I find it no surprise that the little ITG has a Solid Snake-wannabe persona.
Made me lol.

Also, it's gettin awful serious in dis hyear thread.


----------



## joey2joey (Jan 8, 2010)

I made these posts when I was young and stupid, and I regret them.


----------



## joey2joey (Jan 8, 2010)

I made these posts when I was young and stupid, and I regret them.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 8, 2010)

Are you 12?


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 8, 2010)

Op, if it's just a hobby tell whoever.
But if you're contemplating telling your parents about your yiffy self, just don't.
You wouldn't want your dad to tell you all the sick shit he does to your mom,
(and he does) would ya? 


Rsyk said:


> I don't tell anyone because I am kinda embarassed, because I know most of the people I know would ask how I got into the fandom, and that's a rather awkward story...


OOh, love awkard. You talk now.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 8, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Op, if it's just a hobby tell whoever.
> But if you're contemplating telling your parents about your yiffy self, just don't.
> You wouldn't want your dad to tell you all the sick shit he does to your mom,(and he does) would ya?
> 
> OOh, love awkard. You talk now.


 
I agree with this...


----------



## makmakmob (Jan 8, 2010)

I talked about it over dinner one evening. Many lulz were had.


----------



## Kajet (Jan 8, 2010)

I haven't really, excluding the mention of a specific CSI episode that was answered by confusion... 

So yeah, my response was confusion and apathy yay me?


----------



## CCFox (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh mine just looked through my profile. 8D

It didn't turn out so well. Especially finding out about being Gay. That's not cool for them. Yeah.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 8, 2010)

I never told them about it though my lil bro sorta put the pieces together and knew all along, not that he had anything bad to say but now there is a chance he might talk to many of the degenerates that plague this fandom :[


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 8, 2010)

Mojotaian said:


> Are you 12?


Not relizing there is a edit butten and having something to do with tacos i say he would be about 12


----------



## Clutch (Jan 8, 2010)

How do I delete this thread, cause I keep getting negative comments, so when Im at school I would like to this thread gone when I get home.

Thanks!


----------



## Rezuriel (Jan 8, 2010)

Ah well, though it seems a tad late for me to start, 'personally' I don't think it is of any importance to actually tell your parents about your furry side, because they won't care, in most cases they won't even know what a furry is, however, when I told my mum (Why? Because I threw it in along with my sexuality) she only shrugged and said, "You're still my son, aren't you?" And that was it, then I found out my stepfather was a huuuuge furry supporter but not a furry himself, and we all know what kind of the furry community he'd been looking at (*Snicker*). 

But honestly - there is no importance in telling your parents, like they said; why do you break something like reading, or being a furry to your parents? The answer is easy, if you feel you need to be additionally honest with them, sure, throw it in, it's not like you're someone else, unless you think so yourself. In most cases, (depending on where you live - as here in Norway there's barely any furries) they won't even know what a furry is.


----------



## Ben (Jan 8, 2010)

Clutch said:


> How do I delete this thread, cause I keep getting negative comments, so when Im at school I would like to this thread gone when I get home.
> 
> Thanks!


It's a thread on an internet forum, whining about its perpetual existence makes you look worse.

(deal w/ it nerd)


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 8, 2010)

Clutch said:


> How do I delete this thread, cause I keep getting negative comments, so when Im at school I would like to this thread gone when I get home.
> 
> Thanks!



Seriously? You can't delete threads. You can report the thread to moderators, but most they will do is lock it. "I'm getting negative comments ON THE INTERNETS" is not a good enough reason for a deletion.


----------



## Xaerun (Jan 8, 2010)

Where was that post about being a WWII enthusiast or whatever?
I think Xipoid made it?


----------



## Yrr (Jan 8, 2010)

I haven't.

Why would I need to?

"Mum, Dad, I am a fan of anthropomorphic animals."

"That's nice honey."

EDIT: Although I told a couple of people straight out "I'm a furry" when the conversation came up.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 8, 2010)

I do not give enough of a fuck about the fandom and rather be respectable


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 8, 2010)

Clutch said:


> Just getting the heads up from other Furries who have already expericened this moment. Just wondering for my time to come when im old enough. Im only 15 now. Im very shy and all, so ya..
> 
> Discuss, and tell me what your Friends/ Family reacted to it?
> Thanks!



Looky, another one of these threads.

Why do so many of you youngsters think it is soooooooooooooooooooooooooo important to tell your friends and family in the first place? Do you tell them what color your shit is? What color undies you are wearing aswell?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 8, 2010)

It's a hobby, not a sexuality.

If you treat it as such, you might as well tell your mom and dad that you have fantasies about fucking wolves, foxes and tigers. :V


----------



## Leon (Jan 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It's a hobby, not a sexuality.
> 
> If you treat it as such, you might as well tell your mom and dad that you have fantasies about fucking wolves, foxes and tigers. :V


 ^ This.


----------



## xcliber (Jan 8, 2010)

*wishing I had read threads like this before I made a big deal over it...

I'm a little late to the thread, but it wasn't until I was halfway through trying to explain it to my mom that I realized just how stupid this must sound to her. It went from awkward conversation to awkward silence.

I played it off by later telling her that I was using this whole "furry" thing as a way out of telling her I was gay. I told her that I orginally had the intention of telling her I was gay but chickened out of it and used furry fandom as something else that's weird and awkward to talk about.

So on the negative side, my mom knows I'm gay now.
On the positive side, since I told her about furries, I can wear furry stuff around her without question now.
...Back on the negative side... I think she associates my interest in furries with my homosexuality. :V

I also told her that I didn't believe in Jesus/God.
So now she thinks my furry stuff is cute, but she Baawwwws over the fact that I'm going to hell for "not believing" and for being gay. I gave her something to laugh about while giving her something to cry about.


----------



## Geek (Jan 8, 2010)

Just tell them your a fan of cartoon animal characters.

Don't use the "Furry" word, they will think your into fur fetish...

Tell them that Sonic the hedgehog is awesome... Bugs Bunny is awesome... Ect... They will understand.

Don't be an idiot saying "I'M A FURRY !" they will think... "WTF is that shit??"... they will pull out their iPhones and do a Google search and find Encyclopedia Dramatica and laugh the shit out of you.


----------



## TaciturnTiger (Jan 8, 2010)

Admitted to my dad I was a furry after HUGE apprehension one day after school when I was, say, a Freshman in High School? If not then than at least 8th grade. Dad was cool with it.

Also told my sis, who I doubt cared.

Was also discussing fetishes with two close, cool friends. They were also cool with me being furry.

Finally, most recently said I liked furries in front of more rigid and judging (in my mind) friends. I think it was kinda obvious to them before though, considering our D&D campaigns involved me having a druid and my own using furries as my main NPCs...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 8, 2010)

TaciturnTiger said:


> Admitted to my dad I was a furry after HUGE apprehension one day after school when I was, say, a Freshman in High School? If not then than at least 8th grade. Dad was cool with it.
> 
> Also told my sis, who I doubt cared.
> 
> ...



Furry IS NOT a fetish.


----------



## Clutch (Jan 8, 2010)

Ben said:


> It's a thread on an internet forum, whining about its perpetual existence makes you look worse.
> 
> (deal w/ it nerd)


See this is what im talking about im not Whining.. For all the people that think I am then don't post stuff. Instead, just dont say anything or comment on this thread anymore....


----------



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Jan 8, 2010)

My parents were scared by the concept, but that was I was a mainstreamer trying to justify the little bit of good the fandom had to offer. When i found Christians, I didn't want to bring it up because, well, they wouldn't understand anyway. It's weird enough for them to see people dress up as animals, so even if there were witnessing Christians, it wouldn't totally matter.
I have two types of friends (all of which are nonfurry), those who don't know anything about furry and those who only know the bad. One of my friends who knew the bad was concerned for my safety (what, these guys are gonna' jump me and rape me?! Come on!). Yeah, so, it didn't go so well. I hope that when i go to college this August, I'll find some friends who I can start a clean slate with, and explain that there's Christians witnessing. That's the only way i think it'll work.


----------



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Jan 8, 2010)

Geek said:


> Just tell them your a fan of cartoon animal characters.
> 
> Don't be an idiot saying "I'M A FURRY !" they will think... "WTF is that shit??"... they will pull out their iPhones and do a Google search and find Encyclopedia Dramatica and laugh the shit out of you.



Been there, done that *sweat drop*! My parents did the same thing. Google search, Enclyclopedia dramatica, and it scared the crap out of them!


----------



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Jan 8, 2010)

Geek said:


> Don't be an idiot saying "I'M A FURRY !" they will think... "WTF is that shit??"... they will pull out their iPhones and do a Google search and find Encyclopedia Dramatica and laugh the shit out of you.



Been there, done that *sweat drop*! My parents did the same thing. Google search, Enclyclopedia dramatica, and it scared the crap out of them!


----------



## Lobar (Jan 8, 2010)

Clutch said:


> See this is what im talking about im not Whining.. For all the people that think I am then don't post stuff. Instead, just dont say anything or comment on this thread anymore....



Tough titties.  People that think this thread is dumb will continue to say it's dumb.  Quit acting like a kicked puppy about it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 8, 2010)

Speckles Grey Highoof said:


> Been there, done that *sweat drop*! My parents did the same thing. Google search, Enclyclopedia dramatica, and it scared the crap out of them!



ED is full of BS anyway.

Also a little tip on the forums, use the multiquote button next to the quote button, it will make quoting multiple times much easier.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> ED is full of BS anyway.
> 
> Also a little tip on the forums, use the multiquote button next to the quote button, it will make quoting multiple times much easier.



The only thing good about ED is to know how that particular furry fucked up and anhero'd himself.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The only thing good about ED is to know how that particular furry fucked up and anhero'd himself.



This particular fur wouldn't happen to have purple fur by any chance? Cause if it does I am on one of the articles about him.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This particular fur wouldn't happen to have purple fur by any chance? Cause if it does I am on one of the articles about him.



No. Most furs in general who have admitted/done some illegal things that were swept under a rug.

Despite the Guru, the reason why you have one is by association only...I think. Most of his "Fans" have ED articles.


----------



## MathiasLupen (Jan 8, 2010)

Just do it this way. Don't tell them
but don't be secretive about it. Like be on the site while they're around such and when they ask just explain that it's an interest group for anthropomorphic animals, just like interest groups for comic books and stuff. If they inquire further then direct them to a website or something.

As far as friends, don't tell them if you don't want to. It's not like they really need to know.


----------



## Geek (Jan 8, 2010)

xcliber said:


> I gave her something to laugh about while giving her something to cry about.


Just let her pet you and she will feel better.  No petting personal areas of course.


----------



## xcliber (Jan 8, 2010)

Geek said:


> Just let her pet you and she will feel better.  No petting personal areas of course.



I was all like ":3" until I remembered that we were talking about my mother.


----------



## Geek (Jan 8, 2010)

xcliber said:


> I was all like ":3" until I remembered that we were talking about my mother.



When she starts her "going to hell stuff" just tell her that you turned out the way you did because of her bad mothering, that'll shut her up.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 8, 2010)

My parents still hate me for being Furry. They hated me before and being Furry increased azeh hate.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 8, 2010)

It wasn't a huge 'lolcomingout' thing. My mom just casually asked about my tail, I told her it was just a part of the furry fandom, she said 'ew like on CSI', I said no and explained it. And all was well.

My dad never asked about it, he loves being able to joke around when we're in public like the mall or something when I startle someone or someone makes a comment about it.

If people ask it's the same story 'Oh it's a part of a fandom, ya know liking animals and all that. Sort of like when people go to the movies to see Harry Potter on release day, dressed as wizards.'


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 8, 2010)

a lot of people on here say that its not a big deal to them, but they dont tell anyone.. uh. wat?

but to me, my friends know, and none of my family does (well, possibly my brother). it really sint a big deal. i dont think its necessary to tell your parents, friends maybe if you want to and have someone to talk to. you'll never know about who else might be a furry if you dont talk about it. i just learned one of my friends is furry recently, and i would NEVER have guessed! i was actually quite shocked!


----------



## xcliber (Jan 8, 2010)

Geek said:


> When she starts her "going to hell stuff" just tell her that you turned out the way you did because of her bad mothering, that'll shut her up.



Too late. She already blames herself for most, if not all, my imperfections and thinks she's the worst mother in history because she was never there for me and my brothers when we were little. :roll:


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 8, 2010)

I never wanted my family to know. They found out on accident. >.>*


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 8, 2010)

xcliber said:


> Too late. She already blames herself for most, if not all, my imperfections and thinks she's the worst mother in history because she was never there for me and my brothers when we were little. :roll:



i wish my mom was all omg wtf about it i would have been lolz


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 8, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I never wanted my family to know. They found out on accident. >.>*



i want to hear this story


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 8, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> i want to hear this story


 

Not much to tell. My dad read an AnthroCon.org email or something like that and I had to explain it to him.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 8, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> a lot of people on here say that its not a big deal to them, but they dont tell anyone.. uh. wat?


  Have you come out to your parents yet that you like to read?  There's two points being made:  1)  It's not a big deal, 2)  It's not a big enough deal _to warrant telling people in the first place_.

A lot of the people who haven't told their parents haven't done so for the above reason, not fear.  When you tell me you've come out to your parents about liking to write, draw, read, type, watch television, and use the computer, I'm sure a lot of the others here will come out themselves about their Furry-ness.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 8, 2010)

I had to explain to my parents what a fursuit was. lol. they were all "awww it's soo cuute!"


----------



## xcliber (Jan 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I had to explain to my parents what a fursuit was. lol. they were all "awww it's soo cuute!"



That's the only other real reason I can think of to tell parents/family, is if you still live at home, but want to get a fursuit. Most parents are going to question why you've spent or are spending $1000+ on an animal costume.

I told my mom that I want to get a fursuit someday. When she asked why I would spend that kind of money on such a costume, I told her it was almost the same as why I would spend $1000+ on a computer.

... then she offered to help me make a fursuit myself!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 8, 2010)

xcliber said:


> That's the only other real reason I can think of to tell parents/family, is if you still live at home, but want to get a fursuit.



I actually make them. 
it's funny to hear them say "you're working on your furry today?"
they just nicknamed the fursuits "furries" 

lol, "are you done with your furries yet?"


----------



## Seriman (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm 14 and I'm not telling them yet.... I would tell them because I'm into it to the point where I can't stop thinking about it (lol). I might tell them when I'm 18, but it'll only be so I can go to AC by myself... If they find out before that, more power to them...


----------



## Geek (Jan 8, 2010)

My mother is proud of me for being a furry because i make money out of it.

In other words: *money talks*


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 8, 2010)

my brother found my FP folder he said it was hot...then i went to the bathroom and puked for an hour


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 8, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> my brother found my F*C*P folder he said it was hot...then i went to the bathroom and puked for an hour



Why? were you afraid he'd try to steal Ren from you?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 8, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Why? were you afraid he'd try to steal Ren from you?


  no that was before i got into cub it was just gross you would puke to if you saw him


----------



## joey2joey (Jan 8, 2010)

MathiasLupen said:


> Just do it this way. Don't tell them
> but don't be secretive about it. Like be on the site while they're around such and when they ask just explain that it's an interest group for anthropomorphic animals, just like interest groups for comic books and stuff. If they inquire further then direct them to a website or something.
> 
> As far as friends, don't tell them if you don't want to. It's not like they really need to know.



Mother: Why are those dogs fucking each other with 9 penises! D:

Son: It's an interest group for anthropomorphic animals.

And that's why I wouldn't tell people.


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 8, 2010)

Nobody cares.


----------



## Geek (Jan 8, 2010)

xcliber said:


> ... then she offered to help me make a fursuit myself!



Um, you mean she never noticed your fursuit until you pointed it out?!


----------



## Vaughnblondetail (Jan 8, 2010)

I tell my folks about furries without actually _talking_ about them.

Don't understand? Let me explain.

I plan on building a fursuit, so I tell my parents I'm working on a "personal costume construction project".  Also I'm working on a furry story series, so i tell my Mom the plot of it, leaving the furry parts out.

I dont think they should know about the _other_ side of furry fandom that I like (cub, cock vore, cum inflation, etc.)

I want to tell them all about furries, but seeing as they already judge me on my Non-Religious beliefs, it might be a _little_ bit of a challenge...:?

My friend (*Name Censored*_)_, however, knows all about furries and thinks they're sexy.  And I can also talk to him about the yiffy parts, and he talks back.  I love it when friend's understand your interests, dont you?:smile:


----------



## xcliber (Jan 8, 2010)

Geek said:


> Um, you mean she never noticed your fursuit until you pointed it out?!



I never said I have one. I told her that I wanted one after showing her other peoples suits online.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Jan 8, 2010)

Dang, I'm only 13 and Im telling my parents soon. They will most likely say, "what that hell is a furry??" And then I will explain what it is.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 8, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Where was that post about being a WWII enthusiast or whatever?
> I think Xipoid made it?



Relative to this topic, I've made ones about WWI Airplane modeling and nuclear physics (the former lost in the annals, the latter present in one individual's signature). I do not believe I have covered WWII.


----------



## TCD (Jan 8, 2010)

September, 2007
"Ma, I want to go to Pittsburgh. Can you give me a hand arranging all that stuff?"
"Why?" 
"Art and anthropomorphic animals convention."
"Animal convention?" 
"Yeah, here. *gives anthrocon.org site*

Some time later...

"CAN I GO WITH YOU THIS SOUNDS TOTALLY AWESOME!! I WANT TO SEE THE COSTUMES!" 
"Yeah there's some perverted stuff but wait what?" 

This year...
"So, are you going to Pittsburgh?" 

Yeah, no big coming out or anything. It's a hobby, for crying out loud.


----------



## Geek (Jan 8, 2010)

xcliber said:


> I never said I have one. I told her that I wanted one after showing her other peoples suits online.



Most people find all-body costumes of any nature mildly unsettling.  It's because you can't see the wearer's face.  You can't positively identify them, and you can't easily gauge their intentions.

It's alright within a specific social context, such as furry convention, at a costume party, as a corporate or sports mascot etc.  Because then culture is superceding instinct - we can do that, because we're fully self-aware.  Little kids who get freaked out by clowns or Santa Claus or whatever are doing so because they don't fully appreciate the cultural oddity which allows for this aberration of ordinary social behaviour.

Ultimately, we _are_ animals.  As intelligent beings, we can use nothing more than text to communicate extremely complex ideas to each other, but as human animals...  We rely a great deal on non-verbal communication, and most of that gets masked by your costume. Paradoxically, your avatar is a denial of our simpler animal nature.


----------



## Conker (Jan 8, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> Dang, I'm only 13 and Im telling my parents soon. They will most likely say, "what that hell is a furry??" And then I will explain what it is.


What is compelling you to tell them at all?


----------



## Korex (Jan 8, 2010)

Told my family and friends and turns out they liked it anyway . my friends find it awesome anyway and some started to make accounts on FA. My dad well..he finds it ok no violent reaction..mom well she knows i'm an animal lover and she finds no big deal about being a furry.


----------



## Conker (Jan 8, 2010)

Korex said:


> Told my family and friends and turns out they liked it anyway . my friends find it awesome anyway and some started to make accounts on FA. My dad well..he finds it ok no violent reaction..mom well she knows i'm an *animal lover* and she finds no big deal about being a furry.


That string of words means something different in the furry fandom than it does outside it :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2010)

Why do people feel the need to scream from the rooftops that they are a furry? Nobody cares.


----------



## Geek (Jan 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why do people feel the need to scream from the rooftops that they are a furry?.


If your -18 and want to go a furry meet or a furry convention you need to tell your parents where are you are going.

If your +18 and want to go a furry meet or a furry convention you don't need to tell your parents where are you are going unless you don't have a car or the money to go.


----------



## kashaki (Jan 8, 2010)

I dont care to ever tell people. Unless they ask. But I dont hide anything.


----------



## TDK (Jan 8, 2010)

I just didn't make it a big deal, i had to tell my mom so she could sign the waiver so i could head down to AC 2010... ironically shes a borderline trekkie, so it didnt even faze her one bit.


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 8, 2010)

My friend wolf brought it to my attention... I thought about it. Turns out I am. but other than him, no one else does... or ever will know. Except you guys of course


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2010)

Geek said:


> If your -18 and want to go a furry meet or a furry convention you need to tell your parents where are you are going.
> 
> If your +18 and want to go a furry meet or a furry convention you don't need to tell your parents where are you are going unless you don't have a car or the money to go.



I wouldn't want to go to a furry convention if I was under 18 anyways.


----------



## TDK (Jan 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wouldn't want to go to a furry convention if I was under 18 anyways.



Depends, you can either be there for friends and have a goodtime... or end up jailbait.

(BTW: Your username is amazing)


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2010)

Motor Mouth said:


> Depends, you can either be there for friends and have a goodtime... or end up jailbait.
> 
> (BTW: Your username is amazing)



Exactly my point, you're going to have creepy people hitting on you (though that'll happen anyways...). (why thank you)


----------



## Xaerun (Jan 9, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Relative to this topic, I've made ones about WWI Airplane modeling and nuclear physics (the former lost in the annals, the latter present in one individual's signature). I do not believe I have covered WWII.




Right, well I think the airplane modelling one is the one I'm taking about.
Something about sitting your friends down and telling them etc etc?


----------



## darzoz (Jan 9, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> I haven't told anyone. Not because I'm afraid of what they'll say, but instead I just don't care what they think nor do I feel it is an important enough point to sit people down. This is an interest not a dramatically life changing experience.
> 
> 
> However, if I did tell them, I believe the responses would vary from "What?" to "What?"


 This.


----------



## Sabre (Jan 9, 2010)

My friends are freaky enough to begin with, and my parents don't know.


----------



## Ben (Jan 9, 2010)

darzoz said:


> This.


What is with your "my first drawing program"-esque avatar

You seem like a pretty neat dude, but the avatar is just throwing everything off-balance for me


----------



## Kairuk (Jan 9, 2010)

Dosent seem like much of a concern, my Dad saw my 'Proud to be Furry' poster and said, 'Like CSI?' and left... the topic never came up past that.


----------



## darzoz (Jan 9, 2010)

Ben said:


> What is with your "my first drawing program"-esque avatar
> 
> You seem like a pretty neat dude, but the avatar is just throwing everything off-balance for me


I don't know realy, I used paint. And my art doesn't go much past cartoons, soart-of-badly done paint art, and sonic fan art. So I just soart of drew some thing random.

EDIT: wow, that was off topic, sorry :\


----------



## Bacu (Jan 9, 2010)

FURRY IS SRS BZNS


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Why is this still a fucking topic? This is always a topic everytime I get drunk enough to come back here every couple months... Its possibly more pathetic than my visits


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

It's not like there is much to say to parents. It's like 'O hai guyz, btw i like pics of cute furry animals'. I'll bet your parents have deviant stuff of their own that you dont know. (or wouldnt want to know) Like the time when u went through your parents closet at the age of 12 and found a rubber dildo.

That's happened to everybody and not just me.....right?


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> It's not like there is much to say to parents. It's like 'O hai guyz, btw i like pics of cute furry animals'. I'll bet your parents have deviant stuff of their own that you dont know. (or wouldnt want to know) Like the time when u went through your parents closet at the age of 12 and found a rubber dildo.
> 
> That's happened to everybody and not just me.....right?



LOL right... I'd be lucky to find a fucking condom in their room. 

But if you put it like that, they'd say, "well so do I, what makes you so fucking special?" At least perhaps your mom, unless you've been raised by a flamboyant father.


----------



## Geek (Jan 9, 2010)

Hmm... "Dad, I'm gay" or "Dad, I'm a furry". My response: "why can't you be normal like everyone else and just be gay?"


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Geek said:


> Hmm... "Dad, I'm gay" or "Dad, I'm a furry". My response: "why can't you be normal like everyone else and just be gay?"



Logic does not apply in the mind of a typical furry.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Because the only thing better than being gay is.....................wait for it.............................................................................................
Being gay with animals!


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Because the only thing better than being gay is.....................wait for it.............................................................................................
> Being gay with animals!



Hey, I'm happy when I'm sitting there petting a cat... so fuck you too!


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Haha, petting is fine too. I got two dogs, one who is almost as old as I am.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Adopt or inherit?

Or steal from family when moving out?


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, steal the old one. He was ditched in front of the house when i was 4.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Fucking cruel ass motherfucker....

glad you did the right thing!


----------



## Geek (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Geek said:


>



Dude, at least get a fucking funny one...


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


>



AH... some of them are happy, and the bald guy in the back... just "Did I take acid this morning?"

Also fail on not spelling it "HAI"


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

I was limited. Google has nothing good that is PG 13 rated 

and if they do then they sure as hell dont want me to know about it!


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Ha, google is great, but sometimes it isn't as good as it should be. 

Google scholar is pretty disappointing to be honest.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Google scholar was made by a bunch of drunk white guys who thought it would be funny to fuk up the basic google search and make it seem smarter by calling it scholar.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

You're fucking telling me... "Use google scholar for this assignment"


a week later... I havn't found a single useful resource...

Ironically, I knew of many other credible ones that werent in scholar...


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

But google does tell the truth sometimes:


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> But google does tell the truth sometimes:



LMFAO

go to images.google.com then type in "what" and look at the first thing that pops up under the suggestion menu.

you get this :http://media.photobucket.com/image/...em for the fruit salad/mrniceash/what-are.jpg


----------



## Haru-Wolf (Jan 9, 2010)

My parents found out on their own (from some doodles) and said "we don't care, just get good grades" and my friends said "Oh cool. So you want to go to 7-11? I need a burrito"


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Alot of it also depends on the age in which you would theoretically say it. I mean, If i were to announce it now in my age and proffesion, pfft, there goes much of my rep.


----------



## Korex (Jan 9, 2010)

Conker said:


> That string of words means something different in the furry fandom than it does outside it :V



i was about to edit that line *facepalm*


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Alot of it also depends on the age in which you would theoretically say it. I mean, If i were to announce it now in my age and proffesion, pfft, there goes much of my rep.



I wonder... is that a "bad" thing?


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

In the stage and film industry, your reputation is more important than your life. Look at mel gibson for instance, one intoxicated anti-semite remark and suddenly noone wants him in there movie.
But on the more personal side.....I guess it depends on who you talk to ;P


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh anyone could have told you that... In any industry really, your reputation means more than your resume or even your skills and accomplishments.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 9, 2010)

Man, some of you take this Furry thing to scary levels. If there comes a point that you feel you need to "CONFESS" your "BEING" a "FURRY"... "LARGE QUOTED CAPITALS"  

Then you have really taken a simple hobby like interest to a weird level. You weren't born a "furry" and you have no connection with the animal kingdom. If an interest in Anthropomorphic beings has affected your existence so much that you contemplate announcing it to your family in fear of being disowned, then you know right then and there that you may have crossed the psychological line. 

Its no more a lifestyle than being into games or anime, stop with the drama eh?


----------



## Geek (Jan 9, 2010)

Tudd said:


> Logic does not apply in the mind of a typical furry.



I think some gay furries want to be cute like a puppy.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 9, 2010)

Geek said:


> I think some gay furries want to be cute like a puppy.



Every Furry that wants to be cute and effeminate like their Furry creation is really...quite...the opposite. I mean I can understand being effeminate in the sense that you're not a booze guzzling football jockstrap attached to a beefy hairy guy, but once you're prancing around limp wristed, squeeling at things with facial stubble and hairy legs, I'm going to have to destroy you.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Man, some of you take this Furry thing to scary levels. If there comes a point that you feel you need to "CONFESS" your "BEING" a "FURRY"... "LARGE QUOTED CAPITALS"
> 
> Then you have really taken a simple hobby like interest to a weird level. You weren't born a "furry" and you have no connection with the animal kingdom. If an interest in Anthropomorphic beings has affected your existence so much that you contemplate announcing it to your family in fear of being disowned, then you know right then and there that you may have crossed the psychological line.
> 
> Its no more a lifestyle than being into games or anime, stop with the drama eh?



Logic? I think we have a clear winner here... :grin:


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 9, 2010)

My parents don't really care about me being a furry. Or not all of it anyway, they REALLY don't like yiff for obvious reasons.

For me, telling my parents was a big deal because it is a part of who I am. My parents did freak out but that was because they found out the hard way that I was a furry AND gay all at the same time. Which... Really wasn't the best way for it to happen... Most of last year is just a blank for me that I would rather not revisit.

After reading some posts ahead of mine, a question is just begging to be asked. Why does everyone have to ask "Why do you need to come out about being a furry?" The thread IS about telling family and friends about being a furry. A lot of people think it's important to share that part of themselves with someone outside of the internet. So why bash them if they think it's important?


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 9, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> My parents don't really care about me being a furry. Or not all of it anyway, they REALLY don't like yiff for obvious reasons.
> 
> For me, telling my parents was a big deal because it is a part of who I am. My parents did freak out but that was because they found out the hard way that I was a furry AND gay all at the same time. Which... Really wasn't the best way for it to happen... Most of last year is just a blank for me that I would rather not revisit.
> 
> After reading some posts ahead of mine, a question is just begging to be asked. Why does everyone have to ask "Why do you need to come out about being a furry?" The thread IS about telling family and friends about being a furry. A lot of people think it's important to share that part of themselves with someone outside of the internet. So why bash them if they think it's important?



The extent I believe the importance of telling your parents should amount to is a casual sharing of interests, not a confession like you're pregnant or you have aids.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> My parents don't really care about me being a furry. Or not all of it anyway, they REALLY don't like yiff for obvious reasons.
> 
> For me, telling my parents was a big deal because it is a part of who I am. My parents did freak out but that was because they found out the hard way that I was a furry AND gay all at the same time. Which... Really wasn't the best way for it to happen... Most of last year is just a blank for me that I would rather not revisit.
> 
> After reading some posts ahead of mine, a question is just begging to be asked. Why does everyone have to ask "Why do you need to come out about being a furry?" The thread IS about telling family and friends about being a furry. A lot of people think it's important to share that part of themselves with someone outside of the internet. So why bash them if they think it's important?



This is where it gets tricky... being gay should of course be a part of your identity as is furry  but it isn't your WHOLE identity.

If furry becomes as vital as being gay then perhaps you should go outside and take a breather and perhaps meet some people.


----------



## Geek (Jan 9, 2010)

Don't use the "furry" word... use the "fan" word.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Man, some of you take this Furry thing to scary levels. If there comes a point that you feel you need to "CONFESS" your "BEING" a "FURRY"... "LARGE QUOTED CAPITALS"
> 
> Then you have really taken a simple hobby like interest to a weird level. You weren't born a "furry" and you have no connection with the animal kingdom. If an interest in Anthropomorphic beings has affected your existence so much that you contemplate announcing it to your family in fear of being disowned, then you know right then and there that you may have crossed the psychological line.
> 
> Its no more a lifestyle than being into games or anime, stop with the drama eh?




so you mean... if you're like me?


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Geek said:


> Don't use the "furry" word... use the "fan" word.



Have an issue? Take it to the man... 



Zrcalo said:


> so you mean... if you're like me?



No, a normal person wouldn't be so conceited to say such a thing.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> so you mean... if you're like me?



I don't know, maybe if we had more of an introduction period...


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 9, 2010)

Tudd said:


> This is where it gets tricky... being gay should of course be a part of your identity as is furry  but it isn't your WHOLE identity.
> 
> If furry becomes as vital as being gay then perhaps you should go outside and take a breather and perhaps meet some people.



Correct, it shouldn't really be a part of your whole identity. Being a furry is a big part of who I am but it still doesn't measure up to how being gay is a part of me. However, I am and always will be a furry so it is a part of who I am.

As for coming out, a lot of people just feel the need to be honest about themselves. I know I do.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 9, 2010)

If they ask why I have a furry MSN display picture the whole time, I'll tell them. Otherwise, it's not a big deal for me because I'm not all that seriously into the fandom. :/


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Correct, it shouldn't really be a part of your whole identity. Being a furry is a big part of who I am but it still doesn't measure up to how being gay is a part of me. However, I am and always will be a furry so it is a part of who I am.
> 
> As for coming out, a lot of people just feel the need to be honest about themselves. I know I do.



Lines lines lines... we all draw them at different places so this conversation and thread is really rather pointless.

But it IS interesting to see other peoples rational for things like this.


----------



## Geek (Jan 9, 2010)

Tudd said:


> Have an issue? Take it to the man...



Furry: "HeY GuyZZ ImMa FUUrrrRY !!!"
Friends: "WTF is that shit ?"
Furry: "Let mE ExpLaIn... FurRRies arE a GrOuP oF PeOpLe WhO aRe FaNs Of AnThRoPomOrPhiC AnImOooLes!"
Friends: "WTF is anthropomorphic ?"
Furry: "anImAls That haVe ChaRaCteRiStICs lIKe tHoSe oF A hUmAN bEiNg."
Friends: "Ohh so your an animal and a human"
Furry: "No..No Let Me ExpLain..."

ect...


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

Geek said:


> Furry: "HeY GuyZZ ImMa FUUrrrRY !!!"
> Friends: "WTF is that shit ?"
> Furry: "Let mE ExpLaIn... FurRRies arE a GrOuP oF PeOpLe WhO aRe FaNs Of AnThRoPomOrPhiC AnImOooLes!"
> Friends: "WTF is anthropomorphic ?"
> ...



no... it'd go like this:

Furry: HAI GAIZE!
friends: o hai
Furry: WANNA YIFF?!
friends: what's yiff?
Furry: *rape*


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 9, 2010)

Boils down to this.

If its something that you have to orchestra a stage production of your confession, then to you its something you feel you have to (or had to) hide...and its seriously just not nearly important enough to have to hide. If you hide it, you are simply just making a non issue into an issue, for yourself and everyone else.



Zrcalo said:


> no... it'd go like this:
> 
> Furry: HAI GAIZE!
> friends: o hai
> ...



Yes, but only with  much more of this face; >:3


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Geek said:


> Furry: "HeY GuyZZ ImMa FUUrrrRY !!!"
> Friends: "WTF is that shit ?"
> Furry: "Let mE ExpLaIn... FurRRies arE a GrOuP oF PeOpLe WhO aRe FaNs Of AnThRoPomOrPhiC AnImOooLes!"
> Friends: "WTF is anthropomorphic ?"
> ...



Yeah and some go "THE POWER OF CHRIST COMPELLS YOU!" and others go "... I give a flying fuck because?" :lol:



Zrcalo said:


> no... it'd go like this:
> 
> Furry: HAI GAIZE!
> friends: o hai
> ...



Quoted for truth.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Truth hurts


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Truth hurts



IN THE ASS.


----------



## Taylor325 (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm really confused at what is going on lol. But to tell you, I don't slang my words like gaize or hai or whatever else there is, I don't understand it lol. But I told my friends by first starting out asking them if they knew what a furry was, if not, I told them what it was and that I was one, if yes, then I just told them lol ^^.

The only family that knows is my brothers gf and my sister. I had to tell my sister cause she saw my texting signature and had to ask, so I had to tell her lol. Without warning, my friend told my brothers gf I was a furry and what they were, I had no say in her knowing lol XD


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

Taylor325 said:


> I'm really confused at what is going on lol. But to tell you, I don't slang my words like gaize or hai or whatever else there is, I don't understand it lol. But I told my friends by first starting out asking them if they knew what a furry was, if not, I told them what it was and that I was one, if yes, then I just told them lol ^^.
> 
> The only family that knows is my brothers gf and my sister. I had to tell my sister cause she saw my texting signature and had to ask, so I had to tell her lol. Without warning, my friend told my brothers gf I was a furry and what they were, I had no say in her knowing lol XD



HAI GAIZE WUTS UP MAAAN FO SHIZZLE MAH NIZZLE BIATCH.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> IN THE ASS.



"Not if you do it right" 

Unles you both have faces like this ->


----------



## Geek (Jan 9, 2010)

Am i the only person who have a mother that is proud of me being a furry?

It was her birthday so i showed up my fursuit with gifts + $5000.00 + ballons + party whistle + cake and the happy birthday song...

She was so happy and found my fursuit cute.

I hug her.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Geek said:


> Am i the only person who have a mother that is proud of me being a furry?
> 
> It was her birthday so i showed up my fursuit with gifts + $5000.00 + ballons + party whistle + cake and the happy birthday song...
> 
> ...



Because you showed up on her birthday, had ballons, a cake and hugged her.

Oh and five grand isn't exactly a petty sum. 

If she finds animals cute, of course she would...


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 9, 2010)

Geek said:


> Am i the only person who have a mother that is proud of me being a furry?
> 
> It was her birthday so i showed up my fursuit with gifts + $5000.00 + ballons + party whistle + cake and the happy birthday song...
> 
> ...




Yeah but once you get the mange, shes gonna have you put down. I mean its cheaper than the treatments.


----------



## Geek (Jan 9, 2010)

Mom: "What's with that suit?"
Me: "I just want to be your big plushy for you mom" :3
Mom: "Awww"

And i can wear furry stuff around her without question now.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 9, 2010)

geek wins


----------



## quayza (Jan 9, 2010)

Geek said:


> Mom: "What's with that suit?"
> Me: "I just want to be your big plushy for you mom" :3
> Mom: "Awww"
> 
> And i can wear furry stuff around her without question now.



Super victory. That would not work with my family.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 9, 2010)

Now that I have my collar, my parents really dislike Furries even more. Coupled with watching the Furry-related death on 1000 Ways To Die...they're just really intolerant. But my friends love it. And they respect my Furry-ness.


----------



## quayza (Jan 9, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Now that I have my collar, my parents really dislike Furries even more. Coupled with watching the Furry-related death on 1000 Ways To Die...they're just really intolerant. But my friends love it. And they respect my Furry-ness.



I respect your Furry-ness too


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 9, 2010)

Brave brave souls... haven't been able to speak a word to family, and only 1 friend is aware.

Not that I don't have balls... I just prefer to keep them a bit longer...


----------



## Geek (Jan 9, 2010)

quayza said:


> Super victory. That would not work with my family.



It only works if you have money and a well made fursuit:


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 9, 2010)

Geek said:


> It only works if you have money and a well made fursuit:


 

Those eyes.. are quite disturbing...


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 9, 2010)

quayza said:


> I respect your Furry-ness too


 

I like you. You're epicsauce


----------



## quayza (Jan 9, 2010)

Reminds me of that weird guy down the street.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 9, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Those eyes.. are quite disturbing...



The whole thing is disturbing. I don't know what exactly it is about fursuits but they creep me out. Is it the cartoony look, the soulless eyes, or the odd bloated look. I'll never know.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

I just told them they didn't care my dad thought it was cute


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 9, 2010)

Geek said:


> It only works if you have money and a well made fursuit:


i dont know why but that reminds me of woody from toy story


----------



## quayza (Jan 9, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i dont know why but that reminds me of woody from toy story



If you look hard enogh it kinda does.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 9, 2010)

quayza said:


> If you look hard enogh it kinda does.


i know its kinda creepy bro if you think if you pull its tag its head will spin arounf and say something creepy like "come fursuit with us Ein. forever and ever and EVER" eah


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i know its kinda creepy bro if you think if you pull its tag its head will spin arounf and say something creepy like "come fursuit with us Ein. forever and ever and EVER" eah



eww that would be creepy I want a tiger fursuit like the girl in my avi


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Now that I have my collar, my parents really dislike Furries even more. Coupled with watching the Furry-related death on 1000 Ways To Die...they're just really intolerant. But my friends love it. And they respect my Furry-ness.


 
The whole fursuit is thing is not really that bad of an idea, but you really dont need a suit to pretend or act like something else. Now the collar part spooks me a bit. I wouldn't wear one for the life of me.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 10, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> The whole fursuit is thing is not really that bad of an idea, but you really dont need a suit to pretend or act like something else. Now the collar part spooks me a bit. I wouldn't wear one for the life of me.



As in all the time? If so, I whole-heartedly agree.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

Only for kinks maybe the collar. Maybe.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 10, 2010)

Yours or in general.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 10, 2010)

CUZ I BITCH SLAP THEM YO


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

Everyone! Kinks all around!


----------



## Tudd (Jan 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> CUZ I BITCH SLAP THEM YO



And there are people with rape fetishes so to get off on beatin' someone around doesn't surprise me.



Lupine Delusion said:


> Everyone! Kinks all around!



Pretty much. =D


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 10, 2010)

Tudd said:


> And there are people with rape fetishes so to get off on beatin' someone around doesn't surprise me.
> Pretty much. =D



we grab dat ass yo, whip it good, add some whippin' cream to make it all nice and smooth, then we rub it in so you're nice 'n sweet... then whip it again. cuz it whip cream yo. creamy.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Everyone! Kinks all around!



I don't have anything weird.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

LIES AND SLANDER. Your perversion lies in not having one...except ohyeah furries.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> we grab dat ass yo, whip it good, add some whippin' cream to make it all nice and smooth, then we rub it in so you're nice 'n sweet... then whip it again. cuz it whip cream yo. creamy.



I'm curious as to what the average sentence you say at work/school is....



Lupine Delusion said:


> LIES AND SLANDER. Your perversion lies in not having one...except ohyeah furries.



The furriness gets them every time...


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 10, 2010)

Geek said:


> It only works if you have money and a well made fursuit:



here's me in my piece of shit.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 10, 2010)

Tudd said:


> I'm curious as to what the average sentence you say at work/school is....
> 
> 
> 
> The furriness gets them every time...




hai gaize. 'sup?


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

Was the look of hair falling out on purpose? ;P


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 10, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Was the look of hair falling out on purpose? ;P



I actually had an airbrush accident.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice, it looks like your suit is a crack head with the half hairless tail and chest. XD


----------



## Tudd (Jan 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I actually had an airbrush accident.



That wasn't an accident, it was the work of a ninja!


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

Damn, ninjas!


----------



## Tudd (Jan 10, 2010)

LMFAO!

Ninja'd that shit at the perfect moment.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> LIES AND SLANDER. Your perversion lies in not having one...except ohyeah furries.



Nope. I have no fucked up fetishes or kinks.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope. I have no fucked up fetishes or kinks.



But that doesnt exclude the possibility of having non "fucked up" fetishes or kinks. 

Which happens to be relative...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2010)

Tudd said:


> But that doesnt exclude the possibility of having non &quot;fucked up&quot; fetishes or kinks.
> 
> Which happens to be relative...



Well, I don't really know what they are then.


----------



## Eleziek (Jan 10, 2010)

God ****ing damnit people.

For the (insert large number here) time, THERE IS NO FURRY CLOSET

By acting like there is one you make a big deal out of NOTHING. People need to be set on fucking FIRE every time they make a thread like this.

Sorry, but it's the truth.


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 10, 2010)

didn't this same forum pop up a few days ago?


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

I guess so, I wasnt around until two days ago


----------



## Xaerun (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey guys
Remember that thing called a topic?
Yeah. Get back on it.


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 10, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Hey guys
> Remember that thing called a topic?
> Yeah. Get back on it.



man f**K you


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

Is there really is a point to returning to the topic if it's just going to me remade in a few days? I think the point has been said pretty well by now.


----------



## Geek (Jan 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> here's me in my piece of shit.



You are beautiful! 



wolfrunner7 said:


> Those eyes.. are quite disturbing...



What's wrong with my eyes ?


----------



## Aden (Jan 10, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> man f**K you



uh



Geek said:


> You are beautiful!



And horizontally squashed!

cool otherwise though


----------



## Xaerun (Jan 10, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> man f**K you


You need a bit of a break, then.
Come back tomorrow.


----------



## Qoph (Jan 10, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> You need a bit of a break, then.
> Come back tomorrow.



I think he meant to fork you, and he was talking in caveman.  So, what he was saying was that someone forked you while you were driving your car, and he was expressing concern.

On topic, I told my parents only because I needed a ride to AC, my dad's okay with it but I'm still not sure about my mom...


----------



## Geek (Jan 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> here's me in my piece of shit.



So, is it just a fancy dress thing, or does it more of an identity thing, like dressing in clothes of the opposite gender?

It's a darn fine suit incidentally. You look good.

It might be scary for some moms.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 10, 2010)

On topic as well, I told my mother (not my father cause I don't know him )today when she came down for a late Christmas lunch. (May sound odd that I'm telling her now when I already live away from her, but I'm 21 and she try's to come down often, Witch is kinda of annoying but don't want to offend her.) Yesterday I also showed a friend that I'm sharing/renting a house from. (They are a friend of the family who is much older than me, but has been there through much of my life).

They both had no idea what is was until I tried explaining it to them, but that was not working to well, so I then showed them this Furry Fandom. Its a excellent site that shows the good/positive stuff about us, And that we are really just having fun. (When people don't know its about sex, fun means... well fun. Not _fun_ as in "the fun a bunch of furrys why have yiff on the mind might see it). So that site really help because they don't really see been furry relating to yiffing.

After showing my mother that today, She thought some things were good, cool and cute. She asked me if I would ever get into any of the dressing up (did not want her to know what we call it) or go to the conventions, I told here I probably would, But she gave me a strange look that said "Really, you would do that?", (The look kinda of suggested she knows sex may be involved, But only because she read one of the topics marked as "Sexual aspects", But even that is pretty kinda towards us)  But seemed to accept it, Not like she could/would stop me any way.

So now I can act more like my furry self around the house without being questioned by my friend whom I share the house with or by my parent when they visit.

Now I just have/want to find out what my friends think about furry(s) before I tell them. Going to tell them either way. Who knows, They might be part of it as well and maybe I won't feel so lonely any more.


If any one is still thinking about telling their friends/family about been furry this might help you:

So yea, chances are your friends/family might not even know what "furry" is, if you want to tell them, the same site mentioned above (link) could help get a positive or even a good look at most of been furry is about. Get them to read that "activities" part, it is especially helpful. Try not to let them read to the bottom of the as the page as the sexual aspects part is there, That is unless you want them to know about that part. Showing them the good stuff about it could help you if want wanted to get furry stuff (tails, collars, ears, etc (fursuits)) as well as family believe its all for good fun, And with should help them accept you wearing furry stuff (Don't worry, I want furry stuff as well so don't feel ashamed, Ok). Could help you be more like your self and or just having fun (clean fun) with/around friends (who are not furrys) whom do not turn out to be furry themselves (providing they don't hate furrys and everything related).

So I hope the above helps you if for whatever reason you are are feeling ashamed, scared, nervous or for any other reason of your choosing, Decide if you want to tell your friends and/or family about being furry. (Please note I have not told my friends yet (Just my family), But I will be telling them in a few days). Good luck, weather you try telling them the same way as I did (everything I did is above) or you decide your going to tell them in your own way.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 10, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Right, well I think the airplane modelling one is the one I'm taking about.
> Something about sitting your friends down and telling them etc etc?



That would be it, yes. I cannot recreate that post to any degree of satisfaction for you though. I forget the tone I used.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 10, 2010)

Family: "What's a furry?"  Friends: everything from "Meh" to "WTF?"

It helps that I'm 36 & on my own.  Even if everyone I know reacted badly, I could tell them to F off & move on.  Thankfully, that didn't happen.

Not a whole lot of people know.  Even those that do don't know very much.  They know that I very briefly dated a furry (a convenient excuse to share with non-furs as to how I got into the fandom) and that I've attended a fur con or two.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 10, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Family: "What's a furry?"  Friends: everything from "Meh" to "WTF?"
> 
> It helps that I'm 36 & on my own.  Even if everyone I know reacted badly, I could tell them to F off & move on.  Thankfully, that didn't happen.
> 
> Not a whole lot of people know.  Even those that do don't know very much.  They know that I very briefly dated a furry (a convenient excuse to share with non-furs as to how I got into the fandom) and that I've attended a fur con or two.




Sounds like your doing pretty good then, Only wish I was doing as well, Maybe I will in time, I don't know if my friends know anything about "furry" but either way they'll soon know something about it and that I am one, So I'll have to see if I have any friends left soon.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 10, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Sounds like your doing pretty good then, Only wish I was doing as well, Maybe I will in time, I don't know if my friends know anything about "furry" but either way they'll soon know something about it and that I am one, So I'll have to see if I have any friends left soon.




Well if you don't, then you've got confirmation that your friends are pretty suck-tastic. I've got my furry art up on my wall and I've had tons of people I never met before come in and look at it, I've not once had to deal with any sort of accusations and insults. I of course get the little jokes here and there, but they are funny and I laugh at them too. Just throw up a furry desktop picture or draw a furry if you really want people to know, don't announce it like its something important.


----------



## Geek (Jan 10, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Well if you don't, then you've got confirmation that your friends are pretty suck-tastic. I've got my furry art up on my wall and I've had tons of people I never met before come in and look at it, I've not once had to deal with any sort of accusations and insults. I of course get the little jokes here and there, but they are funny and I laugh at them too. Just throw up a furry desktop picture or draw a furry if you really want people to know, don't announce it like its something important.



http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3648/3522048404_b1ca8c7da1_b.jpg

Friend: "WTF... $25,000 worth of equipment to draw hentai!!!"

Me: Well... heh... i can explain...


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 10, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Well if you don't, then you've got confirmation that your friends are pretty suck-tastic. I've got my furry art up on my wall and I've had tons of people I never met before come in and look at it, I've not once had to deal with any sort of accusations and insults. I of course get the little jokes here and there, but they are funny and I laugh at them too. Just throw up a furry desktop picture or draw a furry if you really want people to know, don't announce it like its something important.



I am actually trying to think up some ideas for a drawing (on computer) furry, starting with my fursona preferably, (Apparently from what I have been told I am a good with arts, but that was back a long, long time ago) The only trouble I have with that is pulling the images out of my mind and putting them to pen.. err pixel. As for displaying said art on the walls... I would not really appreciate people coming into my house just to take a look. Thank you for advice tho, Its something I'll keep in mind.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 10, 2010)

Geek said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3648/3522048404_b1ca8c7da1_b.jpg
> Friend: "WTF... $25,000 worth of equipment to draw hentai!!!"
> 
> Me: Well... heh... i can explain...



Wow, Thats a lot of hentai and a tone of money to spend on it as well.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 10, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> I am actually trying to think up some ideas for a drawing (on computer) furry, starting with my fursona preferably, (Apparently from what I have been told I am a good with arts, but that was back a long, long time ago) The only trouble I have with that is pulling the images out of my mind and putting them to pen.. err pixel. As for displaying said art on the walls... I would not really appreciate people coming into my house just to take a look. Thank you for advice tho, Its something I'll keep in mind.



I'm not saying have an art show, I'm saying if your friends come over and see it on the wall. Again, this is not something you need to force on people, it should be a sector of your life that needs no explanation or announcement, it should be there and if people inquire, you tell them.



Geek said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3648/3522048404_b1ca8c7da1_b.jpg
> 
> Friend: "WTF... $25,000 worth of equipment to draw hentai!!!"
> 
> Me: Well... heh... i can explain...




Mac, the official sponsor of hentai.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 10, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> I'm not saying have an art show, I'm saying if your friends come over and see it on the wall. Again, this is not something you need to force on people, it should be a sector of your life that needs no explanation or announcement, it should be there and if people inquire, you tell them.



I believe I have a better idea what you are saying now, It not really something I am trying to force on people, especially my friends. But I feel its something that I need/should tell them as we may soon be sharing a house together(only sharing nothing else to those who might be wondering). The last thing I want to happen is: I keep it hidden from them and they might one day find out and have a hate against it, thus against me.

Of course I could move out, but we are going to share a house on the basis of moving to a better area and for better employment options, So if I did move out because of the hate I'd still feel somewhat guilty because they were my friend and even tho we've ended the friend-ship I'd be leaving them with a rather hefty rent/bills.

So its something I feel they should know first. If they have no problems (or they to turn out to be furry, doubt they are) and don't mind me been furry it does open  the possibility of social options for me to explore that I would have otherwise be uncomfortable following for I guess "fear" of been discovered. Once I have enough confidence I hope to explore the possible social options either to find or be with other people who are furry and share similar interests.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 10, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> I'm not saying have an art show



I didn't figure you did, However Drawing art has always been something that I was highly interested in (way before I discovered furry), But it had been pushed aside while I followed other interests that I hoped would help me out in a future career, but kinda of led to a dead end.

But since I have discovered furry it had/has really peaked my interest in art again I see no reason why I should not at least try getting back into again. After all, I've got a semi stable job, plenty of free time, and almost no social life (slightly by choice, majority hatred of (most but not all) people/humankind and partly due to fear), So really the only thing hold me back right now is my willingness to be me, and to be my self I feel the need for other people who are around me (or that I have regular contact with) to know who I am, So it can be kind of a vicious cycle.


----------



## Geek (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, I hope you and your mom can have a good relationship in the future. Really though if it doesn't work out don't blame yourself or your mom either, we are all just human and humans have limited understanding and flexibility.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 10, 2010)

Geek said:


> Well, I hope you and your mom can have a good relationship in the future. Really though if it doesn't work out don't blame yourself or your mom either, we are all just human and humans have limited understanding and flexibility.



Hmm, Her visiting is not really as annoying as I might have made it sound, and she has started visiting less lately, Most of it probably would have been because after she moved out (That's right she moved out and I stayed where I am today, Quite the opposite to the norm of the child moving out eh?) but now that its been almost a year she's getting used to not having me there. 

I doubt I would ever blame her either, she did what should could she was able to and was almost always there, most of the times she wasn't was because I did not want her to know what I was doing. (Nothing bad or anything, Just issues with the school or at school). So I am thankful to her for being there even if I was constantly trying to push her away.

Not really sure what your referring to with this part:



Geek said:


> we are all just human and humans have limited understanding and flexibility.



unless it was by my comment about people:
(slightly by choice, majority by hatred of people/humankind  (most but not all) and partly due to fear)


<<<<Quick edit: So far there are 2 or 3 people here I would not have on the hatred list and would consider good people(or furrys if they so wish), namely Geek and Fuzzel because I feel you have help me here. End quick edit>>>>

resuming original post now:


But that comment stems from my school life (The loner/loser) I did have a few friends, But have broken off contact (those became druggys and hoons) and the rest have moved away.

Did make new friends from work, But again those numbers are dwindling due to career changes and them moving away for jobs.

Any way I'm going to stop here because I think I'm starting to ramble, heh did not mean to bore you with that, But I'm just throwing it out there so people can see it I guess. But yea, I just kind of felt the need to say that.

Also just want to say thank you Geek and Fuzzel. "Why thank you?" you ask?
 Just because you've help me feel a little more accepted here by just having a friendly chat with me.

 I'm rambling again so I'll shut up and post this.


----------



## Yrr (Jan 10, 2010)

Unless you are one of the wierd furries whose pasttimes and fantasies would be considered unacceptable, it doesn't really matter to the point where you need to tell someone.

It's like saying "GUYS, I LIKE COMIC BOOKS, IT IS A *BIG DEAL*."


----------



## Geek (Jan 10, 2010)

Although the costume is pretty cool. I think you should be proud of yourself for being honest with your mom. It's very possible that this revelation will be the catalyst that brings the two of you closer.

I told my mom about years ago, that I no longer was a Xian believer. She cried and was very upset, barely speaking to me for awhile. She stopped helping me with my college tuition and to this day I'm not sure what she told my father. He knows I'm not a Xian but we don't discuss it.

Unlike you, I was heavily indoctrinated and I had quite a bit of baggage for awhile. Long story, shortened, eventually my mother got over the shock. For years, she would send me birthday and Xmas cards with stupid religious stuff inside. I never said a word but I realized it still bothered her. Eventually we regained the lost closeness we once had. A few years ago, my mother finally started sending me very secular cards, even on Xmas. One day without my knowledge, my girl asked her if she actually thought I was going to hell, and she quickly responded, "No." I knew she had finally accepted me for the man I am.

My point is that with time, your mother will probably accept you for who you are, especially if you are patient with her and don't hold the past against her. My mom is now 84 and I consider her one of my dearest friends. That's the way it should be with grown children and parents. I hope you and your mom will eventually reach this point too.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyone else find the "FURRY CHANGED MY LIFE FOR THE BETTER!" comments to be a bit, well, hilarious?  

Like someone saying they were in the dumps, couldn't hold a job for the life of them, were anti-social, suicidal, etcetera.  But then... they found ESPN.  And then their whole world turned upside down!    They became extremely social, they got a job and rose to the top in three days, life suddenly became worth living!


----------



## Ratte (Jan 10, 2010)

DOG DICK PORN GAVE ME A REASON TO LIVE


----------



## Aden (Jan 10, 2010)

Geek said:


> Friend: "WTF... $25,000 worth of equipment to draw hentai!!!"
> 
> Me: Well... heh... i can explain...[/QUOTE]
> 
> So did you win the lottery or are you a trust fund baby?


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 10, 2010)

Geek said:


> Although the costume is pretty cool. I think you should be proud of yourself for being honest with your mom. It's very possible that this revelation will be the catalyst that brings the two of you closer.
> 
> I told my mom about years ago, that I no longer was a Xian believer. She cried and was very upset, barely speaking to me for awhile. She stopped helping me with my college tuition and to this day I'm not sure what she told my father. He knows I'm not a Xian but we don't discuss it.
> 
> ...



This is a bit off topic: If I may ask, what exactly is Xian? I can't say I've ever heard of it before. 

Edit: And I swear if someone links me to Google...


----------



## xcliber (Jan 10, 2010)

Sounds like some ridiculous and forgotten form of Christianity. (he mentioned something about going to hell)


----------



## Geek (Jan 10, 2010)

Aden said:


> So did you win the lottery or are you a trust fund baby?



I create income-generating websites and a 2D/3D artist.

Itâ€™s funny that when people reach a certain age, such as after graduating college, they assume itâ€™s time to go out and get a job. But like many things the masses do, just because everyone does it doesnâ€™t mean itâ€™s a good idea. In fact, if youâ€™re reasonably intelligent, getting a job is one of the worst things you can do to support yourself. There are far better ways to make a living than selling yourself into indentured servitude.



RetroCorn said:


> This is a bit off topic: If I may ask, what exactly is Xian? I can't say I've ever heard of it before.
> 
> Edit: And I swear if someone links me to Google...



Xian = meaning christian the x comes from latin and is the latin letter for christ


----------



## Aden (Jan 10, 2010)

Geek said:


> I create income-generating websites and a 2D/3D artist.



You should upload some of your stuff to your FA :3

\Mostly because I want to see what standard I'd need to be to sell my 3D skills


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 10, 2010)

My mother accidentally opened... and read my bank statement, saw the bill for a convention and looked it up while I was at college.
I then explained to my direct family and they don't care about it or even the suiting, but the way they found out annoyed me. :|

Also my mother assumes all furs suit all the time, despite me telling them otherwise several times.
The casual "there are a lot of gays in the fandom, huh?" kinda gives away what they think of it, but they're cool and leave me to it.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 10, 2010)

I wore a tail to school and around the house.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 10, 2010)

Ratte said:


> DOG DICK PORN GAVE ME A REASON TO LIVE


lol This too.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 10, 2010)

this is like the 86th thread about this topic this week.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 10, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> this is like the 86th thread about this topic this week.



HIT ON DEBRA


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 10, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> HIT ON DEBRA



LIKE A BOSS
GET REJECTED
LIKE A BOSS
SWALLOW SADNESS
LIKE A BOSS


----------



## Geek (Jan 10, 2010)

Aden said:


> You should upload some of your stuff to your FA :3
> 
> \Mostly because I want to see what standard I'd need to be to sell my 3D skills



Here's the thing:

You've never made money online or ran your own business, right?

It's incredibly easy to run a money losing business if you don't know what you're doing, and honestly, it sounds like you're planning to slap a lot of stuff together and hope it works.

It's generally much better to start with something relatively small, learn what works and what doesn't, and test out adding things to your business to make it grow. That way you know exactly what works.

For example, forums tend to be extremely unprofitable by themselves-they cost a lot to maintain, and forum visitors tend not to buy much or click on ads.

Furthermore, most profitable businesses tend to have a few monetization models which work wonders for them. If you're planning to add all those things at once, you'll spend a lot of time on things that just don't work without realizing what really brings in the money.

For example, a friend of mine had 12 websites which she struggled to maintain. She put a lot of time and energy into growing the traffic for the most popular sites. However, when I took over the sites I found that the most popular ones were not earning much, and a few of the others were earning about 80% of the revenues, despite her having put very little effort into them. Guess where I'm focusing my energy right now?

So seriously, start small, and make sure you're paying attention to what works and what doesn't. Try a few things, and examine each of them carefully. You can always add more later, but it's very difficult to scale a site back down, and your money will be lost forever.


----------



## Aden (Jan 10, 2010)

Geek said:


> Here's the thing:
> 
> You've never made money online or ran your own business, right?
> 
> It's incredibly easy to run a money losing business if you don't know what you're doing, and honestly, it sounds like you're planning to slap a lot of stuff together and hope it works.



I'm not planning on anything



> So seriously, start small, and make sure you're paying attention to what works and what doesn't. Try a few things, and examine each of them carefully. You can always add more later, but it's very difficult to scale a site back down, and your money will be lost forever.



>Implying I have money to begin with

But man, that sounded like a scam site pitch. I was expecting to see a link at the end for some revolutionary work from home sales tips CD.

\And not once did you mention anything about your 3D art, which was my original inquiry


----------



## Geek (Jan 10, 2010)

Aden said:


> \And not once did you mention anything about your 3D art, which was my original inquiry



http://www.cgsociety.org/


----------



## Aden (Jan 10, 2010)

Geek said:


> http://www.cgsociety.org/





Aden said:


> \And not once did you mention anything about your 3D art, which was my original inquiry





Aden said:


> \And not once did you mention anything about your 3D art





Aden said:


> your 3D art





Aden said:


> *your*



Forget it, I guess.

\Already a member btw


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 10, 2010)

Uh. my dad asked what I was drawing, saw it was my fursona, asked me to elaborate, then giggled.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 10, 2010)

Yrr said:


> Unless you are one of the wierd furries whose pasttimes and fantasies would be considered unacceptable, it doesn't really matter to the point where you need to tell someone.
> 
> It's like saying "GUYS, I LIKE COMIC BOOKS, IT IS A *BIG DEAL*."




Ok, Granted I'm probably making this sound like I'm making a huge deal out of this, But I'm not. I'm just taking a interest in this, It's not often I find something that interest me and that I can share we others.

About me "feeling the need to tell others", I believe I my have exaggerated that part, I have only told two people so far (mentioned before) and about me needing or wanting to tell my friends, That's only my close friends whom I may be living we soon. Even then, Its just to find out what their opinion of it is. Any one outside of of close friends I don't find my self wanting or needing to tell them. If other people find out good for them, If not its one less person I have to worry about judging me because they only know have stereotypical view from primetime tv shows.



Attaman said:


> Anyone else find the "FURRY CHANGED MY LIFE FOR THE BETTER!" comments to be a bit, well, hilarious?
> 
> Like someone saying they were in the dumps, couldn't hold a job for the life of them, were anti-social,



I don't recall ever saying that, may have said similar but not that. "Furry" has not really change my life either way. 



Attaman said:


> couldn't hold a job for the life of them



I can already hold a job and have moved up the ladder (Granted not a ideal job). But it pays the bills.



Attaman said:


> were anti-social



I'm still anti-social, I doubt that this will change any time in the immediate future either. 



Attaman said:


> suicidal, etcetera.  But then... they found ESPN.  And then their whole world turned upside down!    They became extremely social, they got a job and rose to the top in three days, life suddenly became worth living!



I have never been suicidal, I can not envision my self doing so even if I was. As for the last part, Life is much the same as 3-4 days ago, simply now have a hobby, No job changes or Social changes. Life has always been worth living, Sometimes it sucks, Sometimes its great.

All in all, Sorry if I've come off sounding like a "furry weirdo" or emo, Once some one gets to know me in person they soon find out I'm a pretty average guy who can come off a little strange at times.


----------



## Altamont (Jan 10, 2010)

Lol, when I told my friends they were actually not surprised. I've been in love with anthros my whole life, so when I told them I joined the fandom they were like "Were _you_ seriously the only one who _didn't_ know you were a furry?"


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 10, 2010)

Geek said:


> So, is it just a fancy dress thing, or does it more of an identity thing, like dressing in clothes of the opposite gender?
> 
> It's a darn fine suit incidentally. You look good.
> 
> It might be scary for some moms.



hey thanks! I made it myself... it was my first suit ever. second head.


----------



## Geek (Jan 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> hey thanks! I made it myself... it was my first suit ever. second head.



"Hey mom... Look how artistic I am... I made an animal costume !"
"Congradulations son"


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 11, 2010)

Geek said:


> "Hey mom... Look how artistic I am... I made an animal costume !"
> "Congradulations son"



I don't know why, but I doubt that is the average or normal response one might get from their mom, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 11, 2010)

I never really consulted my family or anything. I just got into it and eventually my mother picked up on it when I was conversing with a friend about it. She never really "reacted" but then again I never made an issue out of it.

But it became more obvious to may family when I started doing the fur-suit thing. Then some of my family praised the whole costume making thing, saying they are proud of me. My mom is proud, and my grand-parents are proud, my step-dad thinks it's neat...my real father I don't know what he thinks. I suppose he is happy to some extent that I do something creative with my time. My mom bragged to her sisters about the whole costuming thing and then they begged to see pictures, and they thought it was the neatest thing.

But over all I'm a furry but my family is pretty much neutral until you get to the costuming thing...and then it's a more positive stance.

You know though..being furry is not a sexuality. So if you treat it as a general interest or hobby you are more likely to get a neutral or positive response when people figure it out.


----------



## rcdragon (Jan 11, 2010)

The only person I have told so far is my mom. I let her read my stories, and as they became more based on anthropomorphic characters and less based on human characters I decided to tell her why, even though she never questioned it. I didn't tell her in person about it at first, but instead sent her a PowerPoint and just told her that it related to my stories. Through this, I explained what the fandom was really about and told her of all the misconceptions people have. She actually thought it was totally cool. The scariest part is that my mom said she would be interested in going to a convention if I ever go to a local one to see what it is like (that could turn out good or bad).


----------



## Kiwiman (Jan 11, 2010)

I haven't told anyone yet, but I think I might tell a couple of close friends soon...They seem like they'd be okay w/ it.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 11, 2010)

I just told them


----------



## Amoranis (Jan 11, 2010)

ididnt tell them.......... they found out ------->

my mom tried to get up to speed with technology and got a FACEBOOK D:

she noticed my profile which had my info onit. 

stating that im bi, agnostic, furry, ect.
 considering shes a bible bashing cristian, she was like WTF. so i  deleted my facebook...

for all of u living with ur parrents , put that shat on private yo. :\ 

lol


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 11, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> ididnt tell them.......... they found out ------->
> 
> my mom tried to get up to speed with technology and got a FACEBOOK D:
> 
> ...



Bible bashing christian huh?...Hmm, gee, how unfortunate for you to have a parent who chose a belief system you don't like.


----------



## Amoranis (Jan 11, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Bible bashing christian huh?...Hmm, gee, how unfortunate for you to have a parent who chose a belief system you don't like.




lol
 yeh


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 11, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> lol
> yeh



I'm a Christian too you know, so I'm hoping you are just implying your mother is like one of those Televangelists on the channels nobody ever watches, who are loud and all about theatrics. I get a bit annoyed when I see almost every degenerate act get a stand up ovation but the moment a Christian is mentioned people are up in arms crying intolerance and hatred. I don't know, maybe you didn't mean it like it came out, but It gets frustrating having the need to be the one who defends Christianity and what its really about. 

Yeah I'm off topic, just had to get that off my chest...my big burly muscly chest.


----------



## Amoranis (Jan 11, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> I'm a Christian too you know, so I'm hoping you are just implying your mother is like one of those Televangelists on the channels nobody ever watches, who are loud and all about theatrics. I get a bit annoyed when I see almost every degenerate act get a stand up ovation but the moment a Christian is mentioned people are up in arms crying intolerance and hatred. I don't know, maybe you didn't mean it like it came out, but It gets frustrating having the need to be the one who defends Christianity and what its really about.
> 
> Yeah I'm off topic, just had to get that off my chest...my big burly muscly chest.




shes all like gays are wrong. god hates fags. n shit. she so annoying. i cant wait till i have enough saved for an appartment.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 11, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> ididnt tell them.......... they found out ------->
> 
> my mom tried to get up to speed with technology and got a FACEBOOK D:
> 
> ...



Why did you not just remove the word furry from your profile instead of deleting a whole account? And what idiot would put something like that on their facebook? I left that off my facebook, I keep anything furry related to furry sites.


----------



## Geek (Jan 11, 2010)

You know what you don't need your mothers approval to live your life. Always remember it is your life not hers.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 11, 2010)

Geek said:


> You know what you don't need your mothers approval to live your life. Always remember it is your life not hers.



Some parents want to control their childrens lives even when they are old enough to make decisions themselves.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 11, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> shes all like gays are wrong. god hates fags. n shit. she so annoying. i cant wait till i have enough saved for an appartment.



She said "God hats fags?"


----------



## Geek (Jan 11, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> She said "God hats fags?"



There's a God hates Furries campaign, did you know that?

Isn't it oxymoron to claim yourself a "Christian Furry" ?


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 11, 2010)

Geek said:


> There's a God hates Furries campaign, did you know that?
> 
> Isn't it oxymoron to claim yourself a "Christian Furry" ?



Are you insane?
I mean...I can't even put together a cohesive reason for what you said to have any meaning whatsoever.

Let me just state here that anyone claiming that god "hates" something or the other, is an idiot and uses god to propel their own hatred.


----------



## Geek (Jan 11, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Are you insane?



I don't know whether you smoke or not, but obviously it looks to be impossible in a suit like that. A 6ft furry puffing away on a pipe would be an amusing sight, though.


----------



## Geek (Jan 11, 2010)

I wanna nail Roger Rabbit to the fucking cross and call myself a "Christian Furry".


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 11, 2010)

Geek said:


> I wanna nail Roger Rabbit to the fucking cross and call myself a "Christian Furry".



I hope you realize furries can also be religious.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 11, 2010)

Geek said:


> I wanna nail Roger Rabbit to the fucking cross and call myself a "Christian Furry".



Wow, if your looking to alienate me as a friend you are doing a damn good job of it.  I don't know what planet you live on where a furry is somehow an independent entity from a believer in Christs salvation, but furries are not a religion, they are a subject of interest and hobby.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 11, 2010)

if X hates Y you cannot be both X and Y


god flawed logic


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 11, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> if X hates Y you cannot be both X and Y
> 
> 
> god flawed logic



Well I guess its a good thing we don't take bible lessons from 4chan as Jesus hates no one.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 11, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Wow, if your looking to alienate me as a friend you are doing a damn good job of it.  I don't know what planet you live on where a furry is somehow an independent entity from a believer in Christs salvation, but furries are not a religion, they are a subject of interest and hobby.



Exactly, which means people who are furries can also be religious.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 11, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Well I guess its a good thing we don't take bible lessons from 4chan as *god* hates no one.



Fixed.


----------



## HoneyPup (Jan 11, 2010)

Geek said:


> Isn't it oxymoron to claim yourself a "Christian Furry" ?


Not really. Religion and artistic interests such a furry are two separate things.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 11, 2010)

HoneyPup said:


> Not really. Religion and artistic interests such a furry are two separate things.



Some people fail to see the difference.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Some people fail to see the difference.



Which is pretty disturbing. I don't know about anyone else here, but I didn't sign any contracts forbidding me to practice any religion other than furry...the religion where anything goes and the straightest you can get is bisexual.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 11, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Which is pretty disturbing. I don't know about anyone else here, but I didn't sign any contracts* forbidding me to practice any religion other than furry*...the religion where anything goes and the straightest you can get is bisexual.



Is it just my imagination or did that sound like you were calling furry a religion? 

Because furry is not a religion.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Is it just my imagination or did that sound like you were calling furry a religion?
> 
> Because furry is not a religion.




My sarcastic key is busted, I've sent it in for repairs.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 11, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> My sarcastic key is busted, I've sent it in for repairs.



Is it your sarcastic key playing up? or my sarcasm detector? lol


Or perhaps both.


EDIT: irl I can pick up sarcasm easily, but online I seem to sometimes have problems detecting sarcasm. o.o


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Is it your sarcastic key playing up? or my sarcasm detector? lol
> 
> 
> Or perhaps both.
> ...



Well so many people say so many ridiculous things it must be hard to discern when someone isn't serious.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Fixed.



I'm trying so very, very hard to refrain from starting a shit-post debate.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 11, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Well so many people say so many ridiculous things it must be hard to discern when someone isn't serious.



Also online you can't see facial expressions nor voice tone.



Attaman said:


> I'm trying so very, very hard to refrain from starting a shit-post debate.



I know christians say god, jesus and the holy spirit are one in the same thing, but I feel they are separate. but this is for another debate when someone decides to post another thread on it.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Also online you can't see facial expressions nor voice tone.
> 
> 
> 
> I know christians say god, jesus and the holey spirit are one in the same thing, but I feel they are separate. but this is for another debate when someone decides to post another thread on it.



Its just kind of funny....not funny, infuriating that so many people seem to enjoy expressing these really twisted and messed up ways of their life they are proud of, but nobody cares, they all think its great. I on the other hand can't compute this kind of flippant "all's good" behavior, especially when the thing all of them seem to hate is people who reject that kind of stuff.

Agh, I just have so much rage and so little Fuzzle to store it. Well this has turned all religious, such is the life of every thread that extends past a certain point.


----------



## Geek (Jan 11, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Wow, if your looking to alienate me as a friend you are doing a damn good job of it.  I don't know what planet you live on where a furry is somehow an independent entity from a believer in Christs salvation, but furries are not a religion, they are a subject of interest and hobby.



http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Christian_Fur


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 11, 2010)

if god hates furrys he would make us all black so we would get aids

sorry if that offends any one


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 11, 2010)

Geek said:


> http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Christian_Fur



Uhm...Yeah, most furries enjoy the arts, I don't see why they wouldn't bring classic religious imagery into a furry genre. I haven't ever drawn Jesus as a lion, that kind of seems strange to me, but there is no contradiction between furries and god.


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 11, 2010)

Geek said:


> I wanna nail Roger Rabbit to the fucking cross and call myself a "Christian Furry".



Been done, years ago when Paul Krassner, editor of the notorious underground newspaper "The Realist" - he published this:

http://www.maybelogic.org/maybequarterly/04/DMO72 2.jpg

- was briefly editing the porn magazine "Hustler." One March or April he ran a cover of a bunny (hopefully a plush & not a real one) nailed to a cross. (I think it was not long after that he got fired.)


----------



## Aden (Jan 11, 2010)

Geek said:


> You know what you don't need your mothers approval to live your life. Always remember it is your life not hers.



You kinda might want to stay within their "good" side if you're dependent on them for food, shelter, and all that jazz.


----------



## Geek (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, it's good you've come out to your mother and can now have a relationship with her based on the truth of who you are as opposed to a lie about who you think she wants you to be.  Regardless of her reaction to it, it's always best to be honest with the people who are important to you.



Aden said:


> You kinda might want to stay within their "good" side if you're dependent on them for food, shelter, and all that jazz.



Most of the times, money talks.



JoeStrike said:


> Been done, years ago when Paul Krassner, editor of the notorious underground newspaper "The Realist" - he published this:
> 
> http://www.maybelogic.org/maybequarterly/04/DMO72 2.jpg
> 
> - was briefly editing the porn magazine "Hustler." One March or April he ran a cover of a bunny (hopefully a plush & not a real one) nailed to a cross. (I think it was not long after that he got fired.)



LOL that's interesting...


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

Key to it is to do what you want and say what you want. Honestly if your parents or friends are bothered by it so much, screw them. You are going to do what you want to do. If you cant keep up your self esteem to do as such then you might as well hide under the covers until the pedo bear comes knocking at your door.


----------

